# Elk Antlers



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just bought my 8 1/2 mo. old puppy an elk antler for the first time yesterday. He is a BIG chewer and loves to really gnaw on things. So much so that he broke three out of the four of his baby canine teeth. So far he LOVES the elk antler and can't seem to get enough of it. He chews on it, plays with it, shoves it in your face to play with it with him, etc...

My concern is that because he is such an aggressive chewer and the antler is so hard, will his teeth suffer? I know that some chewing is good, he just chews really hard! Does anybody use these for your dogs and what have your experiences been?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

My Kain is 10 mos old and has chewed on deer antlers since he was 2 mos old with no problems. He loves them. They are the 'Everlasting Gobstopper' of dog chews . Just make sure all the points have been cut/ground off so that your pup can't injure himself.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

where do you find them? is there an online retailer you order from? I've never come across them in our local places.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> where do you find them? is there an online retailer you order from? I've never come across them in our local places.


Elk Antler Chews | . Here ya go.


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> My Kain is 10 mos old and has chewed on deer antlers since he was 2 mos old with no problems. He loves them. They are the 'Everlasting Gobstopper' of dog chews . Just make sure all the points have been cut/ground off so that your pup can't injure himself.


 
Awesome! Thanks, so far he's doing really well with it, He's really trying to gnaw at that marrow at the inside which is great! He chews stinkin hard!

You can typically get them at any petfood store that carries the higher quality dogfoods. The natural feed stores.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

We use elk antlers, deer antlers and moose antlers. Never had a problem with injury to teeth, they last forever and my dogs love them. We get them fresh from hunting and then save them in freezer to bring out, thaw and let them chew away.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll even 'recharge' them by simmering them in a deep pot of water and beef broth.


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> I'll even 'recharge' them by simmering them in a deep pot of water and beef broth.


Oh really? I had never heard of this. Do you do this when the dogs start to loose interest in them?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

shepherd513 said:


> Oh really? I had never heard of this. Do you do this when the dogs start to loose interest in them?


Yes. The broth soaks deep into the marrow of the antler. In fact, Kain likes the 'recharged' antlers better than the brand new ones.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

How long do you simmer them for? I would be concerned about that changing the consistency of the antler the way cooking a bone does.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber likes her elk antler. I got two from the farm/tractor store where I got her food. They had regular ones and split ones where they are cut in half so a pup can get at the marrow easier, she loves it. They were $4-5 each and pretty good sized.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Lin said:


> How long do you simmer them for? I would be concerned about that changing the consistency of the antler the way cooking a bone does.


I simmer on a low heat for about an hour. It hasn't changed the structure of the antler in any way that I have noticed. No brittleness, chalkiness, or softness.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Interesting about the simmering. Although mine never lose interest until they are gone. I buy from Elk USA and have always been very pleased - they come exactly as described and quickly too! I buy the Large Elk Hard Chews.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Elk Antler Chews | . Here ya go.


Ordered some mule deer antlers from here and Hank loves them! It was nice to support a small business as well! 

The man I talked to said mule deer was the most popular so I decided to start with that.

$17.99 for a 3-pack and then I was charged actual shipping costs of $4.95. Very pleased.


----------

